# Dryad Weaving Loom



## patway (Nov 3, 2012)

I have just been given a Dryad Weaving Loom. Is it easy to learn to weave
any suggestions taken gratefully. :thumbup: 

Thank you


----------



## megilham (Aug 28, 2012)

I recently bought one and taught myself to weave. Weaving is really easy but warping up is quite difficult, don't skip any step in the instructions and be really patient, you will reap a wonderful reward


----------



## patway (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

...warping is never fun but it IS worth the effort!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I have been watching "you tubes" to learn the language and techniques. Pinterest has information on weaving, as well.

I am still in the research mode for the table loom I picked up at an auction.

Good Luck.

SEA


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

The part I dislike most is the warping. You might try some of the ravelry forums on weaving. There are all kinds of looms mentioned, etc. and pictures of looms and works. I have 3 rigid heddle looms ranging from 8 inch to the 20 inch knitters loom.


----------



## patway (Nov 3, 2012)

A lot of these words are double dutch to me at the moment. Warping? I thought that meant the wood bending lol. I will look on Pin interest, u tube.
I have an instruction manual but with very few pics and it dates back to 1951, nearly as old as myself. Thank you again for your comments will let you know how I progress


----------



## megilham (Aug 28, 2012)

The warp is the vertical thread that is held taught on the loom. The weft is the horizontal thread that you weave in and out of the warp. See, easy!


----------



## patway (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you, its all the terms I need to learn first I think


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Are there any weaving guilds in your area? You could join, î have been a founding member of one for 30. Yrs. This is where î learned to weave.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

try to locate a guild to help


----------



## patway (Nov 3, 2012)

I have sent an mail over 4 days ago no response However I think they have Monthly meetings will try to get to one of those. I have found someone who offers training courses, quite a distance from me and I can take the Loom with me which will be very helpful. I have found a couple of sites that lists the abbreviations and meanings that will help.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------

